# Open exc of bipartite fragment of rt patella



## cfrantz (Oct 2, 2008)

What would you code an open excision of bipartite fragment of right patella with an open lateral retinacular release----the Doc also does an arthroscopic tricompartment synovectomy, and arthroscopic abrasion-arthroplasy and drilling of all three compartments in the knee-------I'm thinking, maybe, this open procedure may be bundled with the open lateral release---???  Any ideas would be appreciated----


----------



## mbort (Oct 2, 2008)

so you have the 29876, 29879 x3 and 27425.  My suggestion is 27331 for bipartite patella depending on your documentation.  (I have not looked at CCI edits)


----------



## mbort (Oct 2, 2008)

the other option for the bipartite is 27350


----------

